# The cutest rat picture IMAGINABLE!



## AllegroAssai (Jul 21, 2011)

My rat Brando in his favourite drawer. Are they misunderstood creatures or what?


----------



## cookikai (May 31, 2011)

lol. thats the cutest pic ever. "I just finished fixing your draws" It says to me lol


----------



## AllegroAssai (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks 

He could have said just that, because he was really, really busy ;D


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww that pic (and rat!) is adorable


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Cute!!!


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

;D


----------



## shadowgee (Jun 1, 2011)

Aw, what an adorable boy he is!


----------



## Ramen (Aug 1, 2011)

That's adorable! I think he's saying:
"Hey, I found a Yogie in your drawer and I ate it."


----------

